
Sotheby’s Selling Original Steve Jobs Note on Atari Circuit Improvements - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/25/sweating-the-small-stuff-sothebys-selling-original-steve-jobs-note-about-atari-circuit-improvements/
======
michaelpinto
i couldn't help myself -- i clicked through to sotheby's site to see this note
at full scale and was sort of blown away.

think about it: here you have a highly detailed bug report by a
twentysomething kid who's just a step above being an intern at a tech startup
of the day.

my first take away lesson was that steve jobs paid his dues and got his hand
dirty in the early days. yes of course you can read about this, but seeing a
detailed bug report makes it real...

